# To Dubai from India



## Arun747 (Nov 17, 2013)

Hi,

I would like to move to Dubai. I work in the IT field. Anyone knows best ways to find a job , any consultants or what is the best work around .

Help much appreciated .
Thanks


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Try the Dubai forum. This is all UAE except Dubai.


----------



## HassanR (Nov 24, 2013)

Try staffing agencies


----------

